# Scan Guage 2 or others. DIESEL ONLY



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Scangauge 2. A lot of members using them including myself. Probably best/cost effective choice and will do all of the above and then some. There's also a discount code somewhere in the thread below. If you order be sure to use the code so it can be loaded with the CTD firmware or it won't work.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/#/forumsite/20578/topics/132666?page=1


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Hello! A while back I started the testing phase of the ScanGauge II with the Cruze Diesel. I worked closely with the development engineer to ensure it worked fully with our Diesel. As of now, it is fully tested and available for purchase. Unfortunately the coupon code is no longer valid. You can find the full thread which covers what the gauge can offer and everyone's post so far who has ordered one: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html

The ScanGauge II will be able to display all of the information you requested in your post and more. I believe I heard that UltraGauge has updated firmware to work with the Cruze Diesel as well. Their design offers a larger screen to display a bit more information at once. The ScanGauge II has a small form factor, ideal for mounting it out of the way but still within view (see my mounting position here for ideas http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ssion/132666-scangauge-ii-13.html#post2115450), and allows for 4 gauges to display on the screen at any given time.

I have a couple of videos demoing the ScanGauge II in my Cruze Diesel.
Quick Regen demo video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh2yhEX6Rwk
Quick Acceleration demo video demonstrating gauges such as Boost (BST) and MPH: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN5cgbUw-qs 

You can browse the store on the ScanGauge website and purchase a unit from here: Store : Linear Logic - Home of the ScanGauge
You should avoid purchasing a unit from a third party retailer as it is highly unlikely they'll have a unit programmed with the firmware to work with the Cruze Diesel. If you purchase one from the ScanGauge website, be sure to include in the special instructions upon checkout this quotation:


> ATT. James DeLong. Please have this unit programmed to work with the Cruze Diesel. Thank you.


As for custom firmware for the UltraGauge, I am not sure. You would have to look on their website or contact them.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank's


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

I took @LiveTrash advice and ordered direct from Scan Gauge and made sure it comes with diesel firmware, as the unit I had for my other car worked, but did not give me the diesel gauges I wanted. You can run gauges for soot mass, time since last regen and regen status as well as manifold pressure ( vacuum) for regen purposes. The diesel firmware also comes with instructions for which gauges to use for diesels. There's about 25 different ones.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I was looking at the ultra gauge mx but I'm told our is not supported. I thought the same people made both. I like the ultra gauge because of the extra 2 things I can monitor


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So these are my 3 choices in no order. Sangauge2 ultra gauge em plus. And edge cts/cts2


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> So these are my 3 choices in no order. Sangauge2 ultra gauge em plus. And edge cts/cts2


From my experience and from what @diesel has posted about the Edge CTS, it doesn't function well enough to justify the price of the unit. I personally would stay away from it. The ScanGauge II, from what I can tell, has been custom tailored the most out of any unit to work with the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the ultra would be the best for us we can monitor 6 points and all


----------



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

Scangauge II in my bookccasion14:


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I had an Ultra Gauge. It wouldn't monitor regen or soot accumulation (as I recall). I currently have the CTS and I love it. It does not monitor trans temp, as I have heard the scan gauge II does. I like the larger display of the CTS and the color display with guage graphs. Just my personal opinion and preferences.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I had the Edge CTS before the Scangauge II and chucked the Edge in favor of the Scangauge. Works great and is very unobtrusive.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> I think the ultra would be the best for us we can monitor 6 points and all


 @mr overkill can you explain??? 6 points and is it accurate? Does it handle regen status as well??


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

That's what I'm trying to find out 


Isn't the ultra gauge made by the same people as the scan gauge


----------

